# Self Driving Trash Can



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/at-la...12f6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

What an awesome idea.

I'd buy one as long as it drives itself back.

Would save me from getting the ladder out to get the lid off my roof and hopping the neighbors fence to get the can back.

Damn garbage men.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/at-la...12f6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


Hahahaha!! I really like the punch line.

* And why hasn't Elon Musk already marketed one of these things?*


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/at-la...12f6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


To cater for those so lazy they can't wheel a rubbish bin to the kerb! And Americans wonder why they are the most obese nation on earth. Sheesh!

.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> To cater for those so lazy they can't wheel a rubbish bin to the kerb! And Americans wonder why they are the most obese nation on earth. Sheesh!


While I wholeheartedly agree with your statement, I just realized this would be awesome for when the temperature finally drops below 75 degrees Fahrenheit and I have to start wearing my scarf, hat and mittens in order to drag the trash can to the end of our driveway.
?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MHR said:


> While I wholeheartedly agree with your statement, I just realized this would be awesome for when the temperature finally drops below 75 degrees Fahrenheit and I have to start wearing my scarf, hat and mittens in order to drag the trash can to the end of our driveway.
> ?


I'm trying to think this through.

75°F = 24°C, which I would say is quite a pleasant temperature - neither hot nor cold, skimpy clothing type weather, maybe lazing in the hammock, perhaps even leading to time at the beach or pool, lounging in a brief, and very flattering swimsuit with..... anyhow ...

I still can't get my head around this. On one hand I'm thinking that as soon as it falls below 75°/24° you need someone to warm you up :smiles: and on the other hand I'm thinking as soon as it reaches 75/24 you need somebody to help dissipate your heat :smiles:

Either way, I would like to offer my services. ?

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/at-la...12f6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


Doesn't this give Uber a new idea?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> While I wholeheartedly agree with your statement, I just realized this would be awesome for when the temperature finally drops below 75 degrees Fahrenheit and I have to start wearing my scarf, hat and mittens in order to drag the trash can to the end of our driveway.
> ?


AS BAD AS FLORIDA !

BELOW 50° THEY ARE JOGGING WITH EAR MUFFS !

Meanwhile
Canadians Sunbathe !

When it gets to 40° in South Florida
It RAINS LIZARDS !


----------

